# What town/city were you born in?



## jeff

What town or city were you born in and how far from it do you live now? I was born in Sherman,TX and live about 300 miles south from there.


----------



## bmass01

Janesville, WI. although I grew up just outside of Madison. I live about 250 mi away now.


----------



## middleofnowhere

b. Coupeville WA (Island Co. on Puget Sound)

now. North Little Rock, AR about 2600+ miles away


----------



## Caitlin

Born in Fairfax, VA technically but always say DC since its easier to explain the location (DC area).

Live about 980 miles away now in Mobile, AL.


----------



## bjoy02

Born in Sacramento, CA, and currently live 2,490 miles east of there.


----------



## forbes

Rocky River outside Cleveland Ohio...grew up in Canada and now live in Walton New York.


----------



## ldpeterson

I was born in Louisville, KY

I know live in Saginaw, TX. A small little town on the outskirts of Ft. Worth.


----------



## zapols

Born in London, and now I live in Columbus OH. I think thats about 3700 miles - it's a lot, anyway!


----------



## SuzyE

Born in the lovely city of Detroit & live too close to it now.


----------



## middleofnowhere

SuzyE
A couple of years ago I was in Detroit for the first time. I was surprised to see Canada out my hotel window. The city's history seems pretty interesting, especially 20th century history. Ethnic diversity, auto industry, motown... Large, working-class cities have got to have their own rythmn and I suspect all the US ones are a bit strapped economically right now. But the industrial cities of the Great Lakes on east seem "real" in a way that some other US cities (Denver, Seattle, San Fransisco, Portland) don't.


----------



## Maraccz

I was born in Rockaway, NJ (not really NEAR anything) but closer to NY then Philly. I grew up in Long Valley, NJ (again not NEAR anything) and outside of London, UK. I went to college & lived just outside of Philadelphia, until I moved to York, PA where I live now.


----------



## tracyc

Born in Baton Rouge, Lousiana.
Live in St. Louis, Missouri.

So, two states away.

(Funny, my other half was born in a hospital *two blocks* from our house. Talk about not getting very far in life!)


----------



## geokon_2000

I was born in Buffalo. I live about 45 minutes away from there.


----------



## Mhirtz

I was born in East Brady, Pa. I live about 60 miles from there now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Born in Alameda, California, lived there for 27 years, and now live less than 15 miles away.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Born & raised in the windy city, Chicago. Live about 30 miles away now, just far enough for Sean to have a nice sized yard but close enough to visit whenever I want.


----------



## GunnerJones

Washington DC, Georgetown Hospital.


----------



## Heidi's Mom

I was born in Red Bank, NJ. I lived all of my life in Port Monmouth (Middletown Twp.) until I moved here in '96. "Home" is just under 50 miles away.


----------



## Spitfire22

Metz, France, my brother and I were both born on a Canadian Forces Base in France.

Cheers


----------



## zekeGSD

Okinowa, Japan.

My dad is a Marine, and was stationed in Naha, Okinowa. My mother stayed over sea's with him aswell.


----------



## Odimus

Born in Brunswick Maine. I've been living in Germany for almost 10 years and now I'm getting ready to move to northern California.


----------



## EBGSDs

Born in Huntsville, Alabama, live about 300 miles east of there now.


----------



## bnwalker

I was born in Lawrenceburg, Indiana (near Cincinnati, Ohio) and now live in Rising Sun...which is about 20 minutes away from L'Burg.


----------



## schatzi14

Born in the Bronx, New York and live on Long Island in a town which is about 35 miles away.


----------



## grmnshpd21

I was born in Evergreen Park, IL (southwest suburb of Chicago)and now currently live about 25 miles from there.


----------



## NancyJ

Baltimore, MD University Hospital 
(I think it is now a trauma center downtown near Charles St.)


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Seville, Spain, thousands of mile from where I live now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Barb E

I was born about an hour and a half from where I live now, but I grew up on the other side of the state where we moved when I was 8.
The funniest thing is that while I was growing up I said I would *never* live in Portland /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/33_rofl.gif now I love it here. 
Of course I do miss many things about living in NE Oregon...snow, horses, and things I don't miss...snow


----------



## namemyne

Born in Homestead, Fl, on the air force base. Now live in NJ just outside of Philadelphia.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Mobile, AL. My dad was Air Force.


----------



## oregongsdr111

Portland Oregon, Now living about 30 miles south. 
Paula
OGSDR


----------



## Shandril2

Born in Philadelphia, now live 40 miles north.


----------



## Suka

Born in Warren, Michigan (detroit) and live in the city of Chicago now, however many miles that is (a 5 hour drive)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

[ QUOTE ]
Born in Huntsville, Alabama, live about 300 miles east of there now. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Military? My sister was born in Huntsville while my dad was in the Army.


----------



## elsie

born in Philly, now i live about 40 miles north-west.


----------



## Gunnermom

Born in West Allis, WI. Now I live about 20 miles away, give or take in Big Bend, WI


----------



## Wolfsmom

Was born in a small suburb of Houston, Tx
Moved away for 15 years and now back again.


----------



## AniasGSDs

Born in Krakow, Polnad, now live in Maryland. Over 3000 mile away......................


----------



## GSDLoverII

Munich, Germany


----------



## khurley

I was born in Idaho Falls, and I now live in Idaho Falls. I did leave and live in Utah for a year, and Southern California for five years. There's an Idaho legend that states that when the white man took the land from the Indians and forced them onto reservations, the Indians placed a curse on the white man and the land. They cursed them that since they stole the land, they'd never be able to leave it, if they ever did leave, they'd always have to come back. They say that if you take some Idaho soil with you, then you can escape from the land and live somewhere else. I guess that's what I forgot to do when I moved to California, because I'm definitely back. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif


----------



## luvmygirl

Ottawa, Canada.


----------



## stef1968

Born in Darmstadt, Germany, lived there until I came to the States in 1990.


----------



## luvmygirl

Oops, forgot the second half of the question.

Born in Ottawa, Canada, now live 1420 miles away in Dallas, Texas. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Shandril2

[ QUOTE ]
Oops, forgot the second half of the question.

Born in Ottawa, Canada, now live 1420 miles away in Dallas, Texas. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
There's a culture shock!


----------



## luvmygirl

Yep, from one extreme to another in more ways than the just weather! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## lafalce

Born in Chicago,IL and live in the burbs!!!!!


----------



## Annikas Mom

Born in Castro Valley, CA
Now live in Grass Valley, CA about 130 miles northeast /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## bellaboo

Born in New Orleans, Louisiana

Now live in San Diego, California.


----------



## KB007

Born in Bryan, Texas......

Now living a whopping 50 miles away in Huntsville, TX!!!


----------



## kshort

Born in Salina, Kansas but have lived in Denver more years than probably most of you are old! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## alexa

Grew up in Newburyport, Massachusetts. Live less than 2 miles away from that house in the same city.


----------



## kshort

Happy Birthday Charlene! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif


----------



## mehitabel

Born in Gainesville, Fl (Go Gators!) and now live in Augusta, Ga--yes I AM a Southern girl, I don't care what DH says!


----------



## MacysMom

I was a Navy Brat born on the base in Portsmouth VA and now live in Conyers GA. Just checked mapquest 571.68 miles apart.


----------



## sylviaszoo

I was born just south of San Francisco (Burlingame) and now live in San Diego which is just toooo far away. I miss northern Cal alot.


----------



## SuzyE

Middleofnowhere, Detroit is all you hear it is and more-devastating poverty, ridden with crime, huge unemployment rate and folks with a huge chip on their shoulder. Downtown Detroit has made a slight comback over the last decade but D-Town is the ype of city that if you go too far one way or the other you are in severe danger. I lived downtown detroit for 7 years in the 80s so I am well versed in urban life.Detroit is a rough place, you better know where you are when you are here.Now with GM doing so horrific the working class here is suffering now more than ever.We have the "hip-hop" mayor who was just re-elected on the grounds of throwing out the race card and you will always have detroiters willing to jump on board with that method. Detroit is a sad place and those of us who live around it feel it everyday.


----------



## craisiefan

Born in Westwood, Massachusetts and live about 10 miles away in Wrentham.


----------



## zeusandzena

Born in Jacksonville, Florida...still in Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## alexa

[ QUOTE ]
Happy Birthday Charlene! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you Kris!!


----------



## agilegsds

Born in Chicago (although hospital was in the suburbs). Lived on the north side of Chicago for 29 years. Now I'm about 50 miles northwest of there.


----------



## Rugs

Born in Portland Oregon. Now 3,000 miles away in New Bern North Carolina.


----------



## Clare

I was born in Livingston, NJ - I now live about 50 miles south of there.


----------



## caramoxie

Pascagoula, MS: a little town on the Mississippi Gulf Coast right on the Mississippi/Alabama border. I lived there until I moved away for college at age 18.


----------



## flyinghayden

Army hospital in Tanana, Alaska, 119 miles from Fairbanks in 1972. Been there twice since when I was doing my long cross country flights to get my pilots license.


----------



## SimplySleepie

[ QUOTE ]
Ottawa, Canada. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I went to college there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif

I was born in Owen Sound, Ontario, Canada and am now living in central New Jersey


----------



## sheesh101

Born in Baltimore, MD, moved around to Monterey CA, San Angelo TX, and Augusta GA, now in Frederick, MD. I am the military (AF) in my family! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## angelaw

Born in Abington, PA (lived in willow grove near philly) then moved to delaware. Stepfather thing, military, moved to Arkansas, then florida. Then went from florida back to dela., then to fla, then to connecticut for 2 yrs then back to florida, lol. Been here this time since 89.


----------



## sd3567

Born in Ft. Campbell, KY (yep, an army brat), then we moved to Fairbanks, Alaska. Have no idea how far away Kentucky is from Oregon, @ least 1000+ miles I would guess.


----------



## Berger Allemand

Born in a small village near Nantes in France. 
Now I live in a big American city, San Francisco!


----------



## rinalpn

I was born in Wilmington, Ohio and currently live 20 miles away. I've always wanted to move away but never seem able to.


----------



## misbum

Born in East Brunswick NJ, moved 10 days later to Wayne NJ, Then lived in Williamsburg VA for a few yrs but had to return to Jersey....... Now I've been in Madison NJ for 15 yrs and if the taxes don't push me out I'll be here till the end /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## Taea

born and raised in owosso michigan and still live there


----------



## JasperLoki

Ramstein Air Base in Germany. I don't know the exact mileage from Ramstein to my current location in North Carolina.

Jack


----------



## sheplover04

Born in Washington, Pa., near Pittsburgh, moved to Youngstown, Ohio as a baby; moved about 30 miles south as a child and have lived here (East Liverpool, Ohio, just about 35-40 minutes west of Washington, Pa) for the past 30-plus years. 
Isn't it interesting how many on this board are or were military? Perhaps that lifestyle draws them to German Shepherd Dogs for some reason??? Just something I thought about while reading this.


----------



## valb

Born in Sackamenna, Calif. ( /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif) lived just a few miles
outside there (Folsom) 18 years now live about 100 miles away,
North SF Bay Area!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/24_hello.gif


----------



## meritprint

Portland Oregon living in the same house I was born in 46 years ago.


----------



## Kebab

Born in North West England in 1970, relocated to sunny South Carolina 2 years ago!


----------



## Kebab

oops, possibly about 4,000 miles from home now!


----------



## Sweeper

I was born in Honolulu, Hawaii. We moved to Virginia, Phoenix, now reside in Ohio.


----------



## jeff

[ QUOTE ]
Portland Oregon living in the same house I was born in 46 years ago. 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gifThat is cool!


----------



## JeffM

Frederiction, New Brunswick. Approx 1200 km away now.


----------



## Germansheperdlvr

Born in Elliot Lake Ontario.Now Live in Stratford Ontario.A 8 Drive approx.Not sure of distance.


----------



## Yvette

Worcester, MA. I live about 20 minute drive away.


----------



## MyGSDBuster

Easton, PA


----------



## nimh

Germansheperdlvr!!! I was born and raised in Sudbury, Ontario, Canada...not too far from you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif Stratford is a beautiful city, we're stuck down here in Windsor now as I am in law school but will hopefully be moving back up north next year.


----------



## Kris

Born in Philly, moved 100 miles away 3.5 years ago.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

The Hague in the Netherlands.But now reside in Oconomowoc Wisconsin.


----------



## monk

Baltimore, Maryland. Now living about 526 miles from Baltimore.


----------



## monk

Kris,

York, PA is really nice, but I really do miss the Greater Philadelphia area. I went to graduate school there and always thought I would return there to live, but things turned out differently. I actually lived in Lower Merion Township (near Lankenau). Later moved to Drexel Hill. I spent lots of time in Center City and South Philly. Lots of fond memories.


----------



## Kris

Monk - I was in Upper Darby school district - the towns you mentioned are extremely familiar to me. I went to college in Philly too - Drexel U. I have lots of fond memories of hanging out downtown too. I miss it. DH and I have taken a few little vacations back to Philly - to live it up like the old days. I really like living in York now, it's a good balance - not totally in the middle of nowhere. Philly is just a really fun place to visit. Hey - ever been to Monk's Cafe - the belgium beer bar/restaurant at 16th & Spruce. I absolutely love that place!


----------



## annm78

Up until I was 18 I lived in Queens, NY in the same house my mother and grandfather were born in. Now I live in Indianapolis, IN, about 700 miles away.

AM


----------



## monk

Hi Kris,
lol Not sure if *Monk's* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif Cafe was there when I lived in Philly, but Belgium beer bar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif ...believe me I have jotted down the address and will be sure to pay the place a visit. I plan to stop in Philly on my way to Maine in July. Thanks for the tip /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## tecnablur

Born in Owensboro,KY.


----------



## Kris

Here's their website: http://www.monkscafe.com/ 
Their food is awesome too - and reasonably priced - makes up for paying for good beer. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif


----------



## minx

Born in Bishop, CA - grew up in Albany NY (among many other places), live in Carey, ID /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/11_confused.gif


----------



## Shandril2

[ QUOTE ]
I spent lots of time in Center City and South Philly. Lots of fond memories. 

[/ QUOTE ]

South Philly is a blast. It's getting better all the time, despite mayor Street!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## SouthernThistle

Born: Middletown, New York

Currently live: Albany, Georgia


----------



## [email protected]

Born in Anchorage, Alaska. Live near Flint, Michigan now.


----------



## monk

Kris, thanks for the link. Really cool website /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## monk

[ QUOTE ]
South Philly is a blast. It's getting better all the time... 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Sigh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif Makes me yearn even more for a return visit /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif.


----------



## Blyker

Born in Odessa, Ukraine, then part of the Soviet Union, grew up in Brooklyn, NY; moving to Oswego, NY this fall to study Zoology/pack behavior


----------



## kwk

I was born in Schenectady, New York, grew up in the village of Scotia and lived there until 35, then moved to North Carolina.


----------



## GSDlover4EVER

i was born in Scotland - near Glasgow and that ware i live now - however i do stay in a different town.

i dont think there is any point mentioning t as probably nobody will know ware it is.


----------



## Wolfie

I was born in Vancouver BC Canada. Lived there until I was 9, then moved to Vancouver Island where I have been living ever since.


----------



## BevK

I was born in Conneaut Ohio, when I graduated I moved to Washington DC, then when I married I moved to Ashtabula Ohio, then divorced and moved to Lakewood Ohio, now remarried and in South carolina..lol


----------



## Kimbo's Humans

Born and grew up in South Belfast Northern Ireland. I now live in Lisburn. About 8 miles away from where I grew up.


----------



## xibo

Get this: Pugwash, Nova Scotia. PUGWASH! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif


----------



## Drakegsd

I was born and raised in Moscow (Russia). Moved to the US when I was 18 and now live in Boston area /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## dotbar

I was born in Weyburn, Saskatchewan. Try to say that 3 times fast...


----------



## Sanveann

Beautiful Flint, Michigan </sarcasm> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Suzee

Dunkirk, New York


----------



## jodi

Richmond - British Columbia


----------



## Kvonducati

Fairmount, Indiana (home of James Dean!)


----------



## Julie'somom

I was born in Kalamazoo, Michigan until age 7. Moved to Holland, MI. until out of college (Hope) then Winsten-Salem, N.C.. Then Boone, N.C.,Kingsport,Tenn, Johnson City, Tenn, and last, Ludington, Michigan!!


----------



## tabbyco

Norfolk, VA (not military) My husband was delivered at the same hospital by the same doctor 4 years earlier!

Now live 20 miles away in Virginia Beach after 10 years in Minneapolis (Edina actually) and school at University of Kansas, Rock Chalk Jayhawks!


----------



## Towferd

I was born and raised in New Orleans, LA. Moved to Seattle, WA in '98 and stayed there 5 years and then landed in my present location of Arlington, TN in '03, which is just NE of Memphis.


----------



## TravasG

Born in Des Moines Iowa adopted at two out of Ames. Moved to New Virginia Iowa tell I was 3. Then the folks bought a KOA in Kansas City and ran it for a year tell they were fed up with campers then moved me down here and raised me as a Branson Missouri Hillbilly ever since.


----------



## lolalemonpout

Born and raised in Queens, NY - moved to NJ 3 years ago.


----------



## arycrest

Born in Detroit, MI and lived there until I was nine months old. Then moved to Silver Spring, MD (3 years), to Washington, DC (2 years), to Portland, OR (7 years), to Chevy Chase, MD (13 years), to Bethesda, MD (3 years) to Crofton, MD (15 years), to Prince Frederick, MD (6 years), to Ocala, FL for the past 10-1/2 years. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif


----------



## Natasha

Born in Sheboygan, WI and tis still where I am now and I don't plan on moving either I like it here even though it can be pretty boring.


----------



## ninhar

Born in Jackson Heights, Queens, NYC. Moved about 20 miles west to Northern NJ when I was 6 and have lived in this area since then.


----------



## GottaHaveGsd

Born in Los Angeles,CA. Currently live in Burlington,NC.


----------



## debi714

Born in Minneapolis Minnesota...currently live in Grand Rapids MN


----------



## Nookmom

Born in Sandusky Ohio, now live in North Carolina!


----------



## ahautala

Born in Baltimore, Maryland. My folks were military, so we moved several times. We lived in Hawaii when I was 2yrs to 6yrs, Kansas and Texas for a bit, England when I was 9yrs to 14yrs. My folks chose Rapid City, South Dakota to retire when I was 14. I met my soulmate when I was 15 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif, married him at 21. (I'm 27 now) We bought our first place in Rapid City, lived there 4yrs, then decided to move out to the country. Been living near Sturgis, South Dakota with my DH and dogs the past 2 yrs. I just love it here!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## mnm

Born in Oberlin, Kansas, (as were all three of my children). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif A small town in northwest Kansas, 14 miles from Nebraska and about 60 miles from Colorado. Now living at North Platte, Nebraska. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/32_poke.gifAnd, no I'm not a Husker fan, will only root for them in the bowl games in support of the Big 12.


----------



## sweetluce

I was born in Philadelphia, Pa. I now live in Irvine, Ca.


----------



## CainGSD

Born in Concord, New Hampshire and now reside in Port Richey, Florida that's about 1600 miles apart /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## tillie1st

Great Falls, Montana


----------



## shody

I was born in Stockdale, Pa and live in Roscoe, Pa which is only 2 minutes away!!!


----------



## myGSD

i was born in Republic, Washington and now live in bartonsville, Pennsylvania


----------



## annekca

Born in Bakersfield, CA (ugh!) 

Thankfully now on the cool Monterey Peninsula for the last 100 yrs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Need4spd

[ QUOTE ]
Born in Fairfax, VA technically but always say DC since its easier to explain the location (DC area).

Live about 980 miles away now in Mobile, AL. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too! On both of the first two accounts, however I don't live in Alabama. Whenever someone asks me where I was born, or the topic comes up, I always just say "D.C.." I've been surprised at how many people know where Fairfax is though, or have at least heard of it.


----------



## Jolanbee

I was born in Hong Kong, now living in Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## graciesmom

Born in Ottawa, Ontario. Now live in Chilliwack, British Columbia.


----------



## rosalynn

<font color="blue">Born in Redondo Beach, California
(Just as a side note : I am the first person, in my entire family history, both sides, that was born in the U.S. My mother (and all her relatives) is from Norway, my father (and all his relatives) from Greece, and both my brothers were born in Norway).

Now live in Irving, Texas</font>


----------



## 3dognite

Choteau, Montana. I now live about a 2 and 1/2 hour drive from there...though I've lived many place in between!!!


----------



## travis_gsd27

I was born in Banning, California (highly doubt anyone outside of Southern Cali has ever heard of it) We then moved when I was one to Texas, stayed for a year, went to Nebraska, stayed for a few years, moved to Hawaii, stayed for three years, moved to Utah, stayed for a few years and ended up back in Southern Cali, 5 miles from where I was born (We live in Banning's rival town) and have lived here for almost 6 years now.


----------



## nokiagurl3595

born and raised in San Diego...i need to travel more


----------



## Doreen210

I was born in Broolyn NY, moved to Belle Harbor, Queens NY when I was 9 yrs. old. I now live with my family in Middletown NJ. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/SurfSmiley.gif


----------



## kaipearl

Oldham, England.

Lived in the USA for 7 years.


----------



## michelleans

Born in Limerick, Ireland. Now living in Adana, Turkey..


----------



## nitros_mommy

[ QUOTE ]
Oldham, England.

Lived in the USA for 7 years. 

[/ QUOTE ]

HAHA Neighbour.. Was born in Hyde, Manchester England.. Lived in the USA for 2 and a half years!! You still have your accent??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif I do... well kinda ish.. my son doesn't.


----------



## zyppi

Shreveport, La. --14 moves later--Delray Beach,Fla.


----------



## Chelsea

Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Aiko

born in San Diego, CA lived tehre 41 yrs
last year moved to Buffalo Grove (northwest chicago suburb)


----------



## JC415

Born in Indianapolis Indiana.


----------



## Shandril2

Philadelphia Pennsylvania


----------



## M1Tommy

Hot Springs, AR.... but grew up in Sunshine. NEVER tell a bood camp DI that "I grew up in SUNSHINE, sir!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif 
after 26 years awway (26?!?!?) I'm now back near Hot Springs, but on the "other side of town"... literally.
Tommy


----------



## Lilo

Montreal, Quebec Canada


----------



## Lillster

I was born in Leira, Portugal. My husband in Hartlepool, County Durham, UK.


----------



## Rerun

Columbus, GA. Home of Fort Benning. Back when I was a kid (and I'm not all that old) you could just walk/drive right onto the base. Now it's completely closed off and you would be in for a rude awakening if you attempted to do so now.

Sad the kind of world we've come to.


----------



## hotflame66

I was born in Concord, CA and I now live in Mesa, AZ. I don't exactly how many miles but it's about 700.


----------



## sammy13

Born and raised in Mechanicville New York, loved it so much i'm still there 45 yrs later


----------



## DianaM

Born and lived most of my life throughout various locales in SE Wisconsin, I'm a first-gen American as well, now I live in Vero Beach, FL and am loving the beach life, knowing our place can easily handle light Cat 3's. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif Would like to live in Alaska for a year or so, also would love to live in Europe (did for a summer and visited often, I likes) and maybe Africa.

Julie'somom: A friend of ours lived most of his life in Holland, MI as well. Looks like a neat little place!


----------



## moparmisty

Hurrah for the Sudburians! I'm another one. Born at the General in Sudbury, Ontario, (actually lived in Lively at the time)lived overseas for many years, now back in Val Caron ( Guilletville).


----------



## shuz

Born in Virginia Beach, VA Now live in North East NC about 7 miles from the VA state line.

Shanna


----------



## Chato

Athens, but raised in Mitilni (capital of Lesvos island). Now i am living most of the time at Thessaloniki. 

Greece of course all these.


----------



## kcsdogs

La Grande, OR born and raised........


----------



## Zeusyfoot

Owensboro,Kentucky


----------



## snmst0307

I grew up in Shepherdsville Kentucky, now about 30 miles north in New Albany Indiana.


----------



## Guest

I was born in Syracuse, NY which is 1340 miles from me here in Port Saint Joe, FL. However I lived most of my life in Vermont. Most recently in Middlesex, VT which is 1530 miles away.


----------



## QueenMyu06

Bunn Level North Carolina 1 hour away from Raliegh North Carolina and 2 hours away from Charlotte N.C.


----------



## 1PuppyPlus4

Boogerville, Nebraska


----------



## CWhite

Michele, 

That's funny. I am married to an Irishman from Co. Limerick.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif


----------



## CWhite

As the ads used to say... "Texas, it's a whole other country!" 
(Or something along those lines.)


----------



## rubmybelly

I was born in Eau Claire, WI and raised on a farm in West Central WI.


----------



## Regen

Kaiserslautern, Germany. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Halen

Orrville, Ohio (home of Smucker's Jelly)


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

Lewiston, Maine!!


----------



## GrandJan

Born in Williamsport, PA - home of the Little League.

Now live in Nazareth, PA - home of Mario, Michael, and Marco Andretti.

(About 65+ miles east)


----------



## DancingCavy

Syracuse, NY.

And I miss it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif


----------



## srfd44-2

South River, New Jersey~ born and bred. Exit 9 off the Turnpike( Jersey humor)


----------



## JenM66

[ QUOTE ]
South River, New Jersey~ born and bred. Exit 9 off the Turnpike( Jersey humor) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Understood. I'm exit 7A!!


----------



## Bellidansa

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/24_hello.gif I was born in Balitmore Maryland, raised on a farm in Anne Arundel County !! 

Now I reside in Southern Maryland with my own human tribe...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/halosable.gif.gif


----------



## dragongsd

Lakeview, NY


----------



## Kuklasmom

Evanston, Illinois


----------



## mandelyn

Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## Henry

Puyallup, WA

Currently live in Europe, Latvia (As you can see very very far away).
But Im going back this summer!!! woot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## BIGRICH

born







and breed in the faithful city worcester


----------



## sigourneyananova

Born in Leningrad, USSR, now known as St. Petersburg, Russia.


----------



## Tapferhund

Born in Melbourne in the State of Victoria ,Australia and I now live in the country about 100kms from Melbourne


----------



## mjbgsd

Born in La Mesa, California and now I'm 1102 miles North of there.


----------



## danvillevacpl

Born in South Boston, VA....lived in Chase city Va until I moved to Danville, Va 4 years ago and we hope to move later inlife to the coast of Va. 

VIRGINIA IS FOR LOVERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishscan

Born and raised in Ottawa, Ontario Canada...still here too!


----------



## Annemarie

Born in Queens, NY to Irish parents, we moved to Ireland when I was two. Been in RI for 14 years.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo

Born in Kitchener Ontario Canada, lived in Petawawa Ont, Toronto Ont, Kincardine Ont, Gander Nfld, Brownsville Texas and Corpus Christi Texas.


----------



## Robsmom

Born in Kansas City, MO (apparently I arrived earlier than was expected), raised in Sudbury, Ontario, moved to Toronto in 1991, moved to Orangeville, Ontario just after we met, and have been there ever since!


----------



## jsanc5

born in central Ohio; now live four lefts, two rights, and 3 states away.


----------



## butterfingers

I was born in San Diego, CA and now live just south of Pittsburgh, PA. Throughout the years I have lived many places in between, above, and below!


----------



## Anjasmom

Born and Raised In Ashaffenburg ,Germany!This German Girl Is very far from home!Now reside in the middle of Georgia.


----------



## PuyallupHenry

Born in Puyallup, WA though for 10 years I have been living in Europe.
I am going back this summer though








Can't wait to eat cheese cake again ^^


----------



## SeriousConfusion

> Originally Posted By: PuyallupHenryBorn in Puyallup, WA though for 10 years I have been living in Europe.
> I am going back this summer though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to eat cheese cake again ^^


Hi Henry, when was the last time you've been to Puyallup?
It has grown exponentially the past few years and you might be shocked to see how it's changed.


----------



## SeriousConfusion

Born in Dearbon, Mi but raised in Florida


----------



## 1211meeka

Born and raised in Shenandoah, Iowa 
Now I live about 20miles from there in nearby Riverton Iowa


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo

Navy base in Portsmouth Maryland, Born at Aberdeen Proving grounds.


----------



## elviraglass

> Originally Posted By: SimonaKaiserslautern, Germany.


Me, too. Lutrinaklinik Kaiserslautern, Deutschland


----------



## SouthernBelle

Born and raised in Mooresville NC.


----------



## Snickelfritz

I was born in Newburgh, N.Y. Lived there until I was 12.

My dad was transferred to Tucson, AZ 23 years ago... Still here.


----------



## Teufelhund

I was born in Sardinia, Italy and now live in Ontario, Canada


----------



## GSMartin

Dayton, Ohio


----------



## GSDLVR76

Born in Oxnard, California and live in Salcha Alaska (3398 miles north)


----------



## BratMom

Born in Stratford, Ontario-The Festival City, and now live about 40 mins away in London, Ontario.


----------



## Bookwoman

Born in New Orleans, grew up in upstate NY, lived all over since...


----------



## Shandril2

Philadelphia, PA


----------



## Superpup

I was born in Helsinki, Finland and now live in chicago, IL


----------



## GSDBESTK9

WOW, I just went through this whole thread and I was amazed to see how many people were born in Baltimore, MD. What's up with that?!


----------



## Buddy06

Born in Prince George, British Columbia, Canada, now residing in Kansas!


----------



## KodisMom

I was born in Bellefontaine, Ohio. I now live in Utah about 30 miles North of Salt lake City.


----------



## Lynnemd

Hollywood, California - now live about 45 miles North.


----------



## LARHAGE

Born in Los Angeles, California and now live 70 miles east in the High Desert.


----------



## DinoBlue

Born in Sollefteå, Sweden, now live in Washington DC.


----------



## Catu

I was born in Chuquicamata, after have crossed the country and lived in many places I'm back in Calama, the nearest city since Chuquicamata disappeared.


----------



## Ardatha

I was born in Hayward, California and am now living near Buffalo, NY... about 3000 miles away?


----------



## kutzro357

Bett`s Hospital in Wilson Boro, Pa. It is no longer there.


----------



## Dakotamoon

Born in Boston, Ma and living in Brooklyn, Ct. The city to the pure country and loving every minute of it!!


----------



## kutzro357

I think my cousin worked in your school district. Does your school district send the high schoolers to a different district?


----------



## CodiPup

Born in Whakatane, the sunny Bay of Plenty in New Zealand. Now living 30km from Auckland city.


----------



## Donna Boothby

Born in Springfield, MA, moved to Maine when I was 3 and have lived here ever since!


----------



## k9sarneko

Born in Elgin Scotland, moved to Portsmouth England at 3 and to the U.S. at 17, Chicago then Groton Ct. then Fl. Lived here for 15 years


----------



## Momma

Born in Montclair, NJ and now live in Jonas, PA ~ A town so small in the mountains, that we have to use another towns zip code


----------



## TonyC

Born in Newark, NJ. Moved around a bunch, back where I like it a lot, Olney, MD.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness

Born in Gainesville. Lived in/around area for all my life.


----------



## heartnmotion

Hi, I was born in Duluth, MN. I current live in Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## jeffreyzan

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Eve-Lynn

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan Canada


----------



## Fodder

Berkeley, California USA


----------



## Ewilliams

Tulsa, OK. Now I live exactly 1000 miles away.


----------



## Achielles UD

Concieved on Guam (TMI? lol)
I was born on Ellsworth Air Force Base in South Dakota. (where? lol) Approximately 925 miles from where I am now.

Moved all over. 
Lived in Missouri the majority of my life now.

My DH was born in this town, and has lived on the same land/property (can't say house anymore, even though it is still standing, because his father still lives there... when we married, had to get our own house lol) (now we own the land/property) and will most likely die here decades down the road (I hope it is a long time from now







) 

Missouri... it's nice here, but there ain't squat to do! lol


----------



## Shandril2

Philadelphia, PA


----------



## cgarrity

Bridgeport, CT


----------



## littledmc17

Stoughton, MA


----------



## mychance

Chicago


----------



## Helly

Born and raised in Fort Worth, Texas..living outside of Houston now


----------



## Rügen

Born in Phoenix, Arizona 

moved 4 years ago to Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## BowWowMeow

Cincinnati


----------



## BratMom

Born and raised in Stratford, Ontario. Canada.
Now live in London, Ontario-about 40 minutes from Stratford.


----------



## shadow mum

Calgary, Alberta,
Moved to Sparwood BC, then to Tumbler Ridge BC, now in Brampton ON


----------



## chevysmom

I was born in Detroit, Michigan but raised and live north of the city.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

I was born in Los Angeles, CA


----------



## lcht2

warsaw, IN


----------



## jmom288

born in baltimore, md. marine brat so moved a bit, ending in va 1967 been here ever since


----------



## Mandalay

I was born in Chicago and have lived on the outskirts all my life except for a few years when my ex husband was stationed at Camp Lejeune. Now we are about 30 miles outside the city.


----------

